# Honaker Farm: Kidding Watch ~ Lilly Bean ~  APPARENTLY IS NOT BRED :(



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

This was an accidental breeding... 

Our Pygmy buck, Speedy Gonzales, shot through the gate when DH opened his stall and Lilly was "right there" waiting on him    She just kidded in October 2010 so wasn't on our schedule to breed again for a good while yet.  She and Speedy had other plans.

Before DH and I could get to them, Speedy did his job several times...I guess he's named Speedy with good cause    Lilly never came back into heat and she'll filling out so I guess it's time for a kidding watch.

I'll work on getting some pictures for you soon.

Due 5/25/2011 (150 days)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

Goodness! I guess his name does suit him!

 Hoping a safe kidding of 2-3 beautiful DOELINGS for you!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Goodness! I guess his name does suit him!
> 
> Hoping a safe kidding of 2-3 beautiful DOELINGS for you!


Let's hope! Lilly gave birth to a single doeling in October.

This will be Speedy's second time and the first was 1 doe / 1 buck...and yeah he was speedy when he bred Daisy too!   

Of course last time I warned him that if I didn't get a doe he would become a wether!  Maybe I should've made the same threat this time!  But I was so darn mad at him for breeding Lilly.  He was not supposed to be her "intended" when the time came  **sigh**


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2011)




----------



## sunfisher (May 5, 2011)

she is a beautiful girl! Hope the baby or babies come in 21 days and not 22, 23, ect... it seems to be the trend I read on here that these girls like to hold them in and make their owners squirm


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 5, 2011)

Pretty girl!! Hope everything goes great for you guys!!!


----------



## Zanzabeez (May 5, 2011)

What a pretty girl.   Can't wait to see the kids and LOL on Speedy's......ahem, "speed" 

Come on doelings!!! 

Tracy


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2011)

I don't have much history on her.  She came to our farm last September as "may be bred"...and kidded a month later.  So I have no idea if she goes on time or will keep me waiting...

She did try to go up on the hill and hide in the thicket last time and I "just knew" to drag her to the kidding pen.  She kidded less than 24 hours later.  So I guess if she decides to hide in the thicket again, I'll know it's time  

She's a really sweet girl but her daughter is a real hair raiser!  Hopefully this litter will be calmer.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

Lilly is getting wider and "tighter" in the belly.  Right side very "pronounced" as it was right before she kidded last time.

I'm not ready.  I'm not prepared. I've already had one heck of a stressful week and this up coming week isn't looking any better.  So here's my plea...Lilly KEEP THOSE BABIES IN FOR A LITTLE WHILE!  

Yeah, yeah, I know most of you want them to come out all ready and here I am telling her to keep them in  

She's due Wednesday (day 150).  My grandpa's memorial service is Monday so I'm guessing I'll probably come home to kids on the ground.

Udder is built (but then she never really lost it...)  Last time she filled up 12 hours pre-kidding.  Ligs are soft but nowhere near gone.  But my biggest indicator with her is that wide, tight right side (just like when she was carrying Maggie).

Hope she goes to day 155 I need the time.  Oh crud! That would be 5/30...my youngest boy's birthday and Memorial Day!  Argh!!! No rest for little old stressed out me!

I'll try to post some newer pics of Lilly tomorrow so you can see what I mean about the belly.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 21, 2011)

Oh the fun I could have with those pics!  

the first one looks like she's saying " What ARE you doing back there?!"               

the last one looks like she's walkin away annoyed, saying  "stop taking pictures of my  butt!"

 

sorry I have an over active imagination!   

she's really pretty and I hope all turns out well!


----------



## FLChick (May 22, 2011)

I can't wait to see pics!  I am getting ready for mine to kid.  Luckily she has experience in this department, as this will be my first kidding experience.


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Lilly for not surprising me today! 

An update for everyone...Lilly's ligs are softening up and she seems to be getting wider by the day.  Udder hasn't filled yet and that's what I'm really waiting on for her.  I suspect she'll do as before and fill last minute.

She's even more sassy than ever.  I'm gonna attempt to get some good pics of her and get them posted tomorrow.  I know I teased you with more pics before but it's been a bit of a challenge with her "new attitude"


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> She's even more sassy than ever.  I'm gonna attempt to get some good pics of her and get them posted tomorrow.  I know I teased you with more pics before but it's been a bit of a challenge with her "new attitude"


It's cause she's sensitive about all the weight she's putting on..and there you are taking pictures of her condition to show the whole world!  I'd have a Attitude too! hahah!!! 

*_anxiously awaits the pictures*_


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 25, 2011)

She is beautiful!! Good luck! Post lots of pics of her baby(s)!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (May 25, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


Yep, me too...I very much doubt that it will be today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 25, 2011)

I have 3 yearling due in a couple weeks, I am hoping they survive, This is a new buck and this line throws huge heads. I am going to try to get some photos and post my own thread this weekend, if I get a chance. 

I think your doe looks very proud of herself and is excited about the arrival of her babies.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 27, 2011)

Did your doe kid yet? Cant wait to see!!


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2011)

She's still keeping us in suspense.  No bagging up yet either 

We've still got plenty of time


----------



## llrumsey (May 27, 2011)

Why is it that the does do what they want, when they want and how the want to do it?

I dont think that there is a more beautiful site then a very preg. doe, or a sorry site then her owner waiting for her to have her babies.

Just went through with it with 3 does.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

I have serious doubts as to her being pregnant right now...

She's looking skinnier (not pregnancy drop), still hasn't bagged up and those ligs I thought were loose don't feel that way anymore  :/

I've looked around and there doesn't seem to be any evidence that she's dropped a stillborn  :/

The only way she could have bred later would be "through the fence"...which I know is entirely possible.

So, go back to page 1 and look and her who-ha pictures and somebody reassure me that she is bred..._please_...before I lose my mind


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

If you feel her righthand underbellyand progressively move around feeling for movement against your hand. This is the only way that I am sure that our Momma is indeed pregnant. You might feel tiny hooves, a head rub, back brush by, and even a leg swooshing by.

Let me know if you and feel anything...  if you are unable to feel anything on the underbelly, gently lift her underbelly with your left hand, and feel the soft area on her right above/behind the rib cage with your right hand.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

I am not going to be any help, since I had a doe kid in the beginning of october and we ran her with the buck from mid December to beginning of February, I as sure come April she was pregnant, eventhough there was no udder forming yet, She had a big belly, swollen vulva for a couple months, and then the end of May came and went and she still  has no udder, I gave up and put her with the weaned does on pasture, Although she could be due as late as the end of this month.  Maybe she will surprise me with a set of twin doelings soon.  

I thought if she didn't think I was checking on things maybe, just maybe, she could be pregnant.  

As far as your doe, she is looking about what mine looked like, belly out on the sides, slightly swollen vulva, but not really any filling in of the udder.  So I am thinking, based on the due date, and my present experience with my doe, she is open. 

Sorry. 

but feel free to post baby pictures any day now and prove me wrong, wont hurt my feelings any.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> but feel free to post baby pictures any day now and prove me wrong, wont hurt my feelings any.


Nothing would please me more that to rub some baby pics in your face! 

I do hope that she is but I'm seriously doubting it...of course giving up on her could just do the trick given the doe code...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

Just realized the doe I am talking about is in my little profile picture, that is the buckling with her she had in October. We purchased her bred, with the hopes she would give us a new herd sire. Which she very kindly did. We went out and got a lottery ticket that night using the Birth date.   It was the first lottery ticket my husband and I ever purchased, we had no idea how to go about picking our own number and we had to have the clerk help us.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Just realized the doe I am talking about is in my little profile picture, that is the buckling with her she had in October. We purchased her bred, with the hopes she would give us a new herd sire. Which she very kindly did. *We went out and got a lottery ticket that night using the Birth date.   It was the first lottery ticket my husband and I ever purchased*, we had no idea how to go about picking our own number and we had to have the clerk help us.


Did you win anything?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it won the one or two dollars to buy another ticket, but we never went and claimed it. 

Did I mention our electric fencer got hit by lightening, and it is plugged into our basement and blew out a television down there, ever since then we haven't had cable, And I am now very bored at night, since normally at around 9 pm I would watch a couple hours of TV. :/


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I have serious doubts as to her being pregnant right now...
> 
> She's looking skinnier (not pregnancy drop), still hasn't bagged up and those ligs I thought were loose don't feel that way anymore  :/
> 
> ...


Anyone else have an opinion?   Still no kids...


----------



## crazyland (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL No help with the kid watch. 
But after 2 years of no cable tv in the house, you do get used to it. 
And you can watch tv online.  Netflix also doesn't require cable just internet. hehe


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2011)

I went up to the field to check on mine, hopeful I would see some kind of udder development.  Sorry to report, no udder and her belly has gone down, since she has been out of the barn and off hay.  Most cetainly not pregnant over here.  Maybe you will be luckier.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Emily, Have you checked her kid area(underbelly in front of udder up her right side to the soft pocket) yet?  If you feel movement on the right side and/or the underbelly, then she is pregnant....   waiting to hear your findings.


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't been able to feel anything...that coupled with plenty of other things and I'm gonna have to say that she is most likely NOT pregnant.

I'm disappointed but it really is a good thing that her body was able to rest after giving birth to Maggie.  Now I can plan her future breeding...do I want to go for lots of color or do I just want to improve milk lines and hope for a doeling....????  She'll either be bred to our ND or our Pygerian...which one...???


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you want closer to the same size, or bigger kids(I know that only going to ND from Pygmy isn't that much bigger, but still)?
I know! you want a kid that looks like our little doeling, right?!?     you could take a vaca to NH with your doe and borrow Marly's... ahem... services...


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2011)

It's really about the same size...NDs just look bigger but it's an optical illusion.

I might go with our Pygerian for a sire...I've got the possibility of moonspots there...his dam was a lovely peach color with cream moonspots and a fabulous udder    Ok, I've talked myself into...we're trying for moonspots!

Thanks for the offer Livinwright but that's an awful long haul for a "service" call


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to find a moonspotted buck to breed to our girls  some time down the road.  I have seem some really flashy moonspotted bucks out there.
and it wouldn't have to be JUST a service call  LOL


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the vaca offer    I'll be hitting up NH one of these days...I've got a shot glass collection and I get one for every place I visit...want one from every state.  I've got south and midwest...need to hit the eastern seaboard, southwest and west and of course Alaska and Hawaii too


----------

